# Equipped powerlifting



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody in here compete equipped?  Trying to straighten out my new Leviathan suit.  The new groove came pretty easy, but want some opinions before my meet in February.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2013)

I have near used that suit but I love to compete in gear, I compete single ply and raw.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I have near used that suit but I love to compete in gear, I compete single ply and raw.



I love competing in gear, as well.  I have monkeyed around with my suit and am sewing hooks on it to suspend it on the monolift....that way I can jack up the lift and put it on....stupid yes.  

But in my meanderings about suit mods, a guy on another forum mentioned adding material to the legs and letting out the ass of it.  I wear predators with my suit, and after I got the suit back, my groove is way off.  I can get out of the hole with 40 or so more lbs, so that is good, but I am damn near falling backwards every time.  Anyway, I said all of that to say this...I jacked my suit up two months ahead of my meet.  

What sort of suit do you wear, and why do you like it?  I am ordering a custom suit from several different companies....the one that gets here first, most likely will be my suit.  But I am completely open to suggestions...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

Joliver I train at a gym that is an elitefts affiliate so I recommend Metal


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Joliver I train at a gym that is an elitefts affiliate so I recommend Metal



Nice suit.  Did it take a lot of practice to find your groove?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

joliver said:


> Nice suit.  Did it take a lot of practice to find your groove?



I've only used a friends and it was a bit big for me which was kind of screwing me up but I had an easier time squatting in it then I did my old single ply briefs.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've only used a friends and it was a bit big for me which was kind of screwing me up but I had an easier time squatting in it then I did my old single ply briefs.



I tried a friend's canvas suit that was too big for me.  I nearly took the ride.  

I need the stopping power of canvas.  Its hard to explain, but the stability of canvas allows me to focus on reversing and less on sinking to depth.  Other poly suits I have to focus on depth until I hear the call to lift.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> I love competing in gear, as well.  I have monkeyed around with my suit and am sewing hooks on it to suspend it on the monolift....that way I can jack up the lift and put it on....stupid yes.
> 
> But in my meanderings about suit mods, a guy on another forum mentioned adding material to the legs and letting out the ass of it.  I wear predators with my suit, and after I got the suit back, my groove is way off.  I can get out of the hole with 40 or so more lbs, so that is good, but I am damn near falling backwards every time.  Anyway, I said all of that to say this...I jacked my suit up two months ahead of my meet.
> 
> What sort of suit do you wear, and why do you like it?  I am ordering a custom suit from several different companies....the one that gets here first, most likely will be my suit.  But I am completely open to suggestions...



Squat Super Centurion
Bench F6
Pull Metal Pro King


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Squat Super Centurion
> Bench F6
> Pull Metal Pro King



What is the stopping power like in the centurion?  I am willing to sacrifice rebound for stopping power and stability.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> What is the stopping power like in the centurion?  I am willing to sacrifice rebound for stopping power and stability.



It's single ply there is no stopping power it's all rebound as far as I can tell, I too have to be told an up command.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> It's single ply there is no stopping power it's all rebound as far as I can tell, I too have to be told an up command.



Thanks SF!  I appreciate the input.  This year, I have been getting some sadistic judges....they practically want me to sit on my feet before I get the lift command.  I think I actually squeaked out "come on" in my last failed attempt.  30 second reps piss me off.  I want to pull a Pete Rubish and drop it like its hot, but that relies on too much kinetic loading of the tendons and stresses the Golgi apparatus to the max.  Its a rupture waiting to happen at my age.


----------

